# Horse Naming Game



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

We had a colt born over the weekend and he needs a registered name. I figured CMF members are very creative and might have some interesting or humorous suggestions, perhaps something alluding to money or speed / running, for example - Dash for Cash. 

Here are the rules: It has to contain only letters or numbers and can be no longer than 20 characters, SPACES included. It also has to include the word "Challenge" ( that is just a personal preference for our farm ). His dam is from Texas and her name is Fancy Flit Dude and his sire is from Alberta and his name is Challenge the Charts. I also try and take the barn name from the registered name, for example if his registered name was Market Challenge his barn name would be Mark.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

No takers on this??????


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty limiting criteria.

Stock Challenge, BNN Challenge, Charlemagne Challenge (Charly for short).


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

No wonder I was having so much trouble on my own coming up with names.....I just thought I didn't have enough creativity. I like the one with Charly - that's a good strong name. 

A Challenge 2 Predict ( as in markets ) - could call him Dicky.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Vertically Challenged - I like this one because it describes some investors' portfolios! Except it's 21 digits... can you have poor spelling? Verticly Challenged?

Up Is A Challenge - Len? hehe.

Challenging Times - Tim

Economic Challenge - Mick

Challenge The Norm - Norm

Money Challenge - Mo

Finance Challenge - Finn

That is a tough one... I think A Challenge 2 Predict is a neat name though. Although it kind of sounds like he would be unpredictable, which may or may not be a good thing if you race him...


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh i really like Vertical Challenge ... a slight variation of barwelle's vertically challenged ... the nouns are stronger therefore zippier than the adjective-plus-past-participle combo ... thankx barwelle.

Market Challenge is OK but duller.

the other suggestions don't say much to me. How is the little colt doing ? Are you able to post a picture of him ? He must be so cute. He should become the cmf forum mascot.

(edit) fits within 20 characters, too.


.


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll get some pics of him soon, he is doing great - always amazes me how quickly they learn to use those long spindly legs to run and jump. I like Vertical Challenge - perhaps Cal as the barn name? It would be a bit of a funny as well, as he is a tall foal!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Kim said:


> We had a colt born over the weekend and he needs a registered name.


Ok, well ... first you have to see the animated movie "Tangled". In that movie is a horse ... Maximus ... this character had us rolling on the floor ... in a good way. Now I'm not following the rules but maybe with some brainstorming ... the name "Alberta Challenge" comes to mind, with a barn name "Maximus ... Max". Go see/rent the movie ...


----------

